# HLW Railcar



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Greetings,
Anyone have a picture of a HLW railcar mixed in with other rolling stock they can post? I'm thinking of going with one but would like to do my own size comparison. If you happen to have one please comment on it's performance and quality. If I purchase one I'm going to battery it, no track power here. Thanks for anyones help.


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are all my HLW Macks in one shot. They are pretty reliable.


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't have a size comparison for you, but I have a friend that runs a railbus constantly (at least 6 hours a day five days a week) on a reversing track. He cleans and lubes it when needed but otherwise has had zero problems. He has had it for about 4 years. 

Terry


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a pictures of mine. I like it alot. I dont have alot of problems with mine other than it seems to be sensitive to dirty track at low speeds. If you go battery you want have issue. Its like all other HLW stuff, bomb proof. Garden Railways did an article about converting this car into battery. I forget the isse but it was recent. If you go to largescale central Ric has a few shots of his railcar as well. I will try and get a few more shots for ya today. If you get the trailer pachage you get a figure, barrel and flour sack. 

HLW scales out to 1:24 the box car and passenger are 1:22


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

You don't mention what scale you usually run. The HLW railbus is the old Delton Doozie. As Shawn mentioned it is 1:24. It will mix and match very well with 1:22.5, but it will appear small when used with 1:20.3 stuff. As long as you don't park it next to 1:20.5 cars and just run it past them no one will notice the size difference. I don't know how it would look with 1:29 cars. If I get a chance I'll get mine out this afternoon and see how it looks with a 1:29 car. 

Chuck


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I just took the doozie out with a 1:29 (UAST box car), 1:22.5 (LGB cattle car) and a 1:20.5 (Accucraft cattle car). It really doesn't look out of place with any of them. Here are some pictures.

Doozie with USAT





















Doozie versus LGB





















Doozie versus Accucraft






















Chuck N


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks all, that helps a lot. Chuck I run a mix of 1:29 & 1:24 & 1:22.5. Looks like I will be adding a railcar to the mix.


----------

